# Der Schreib ist für dich



## Markt2099

Hola,

Pueden explicarme por qué la oración: Der Schreib ist für dich. Lleva "dich" y no "dir"?

Entiendo que la preposición "für" hace del complemento un caso dativo, y entiendo también que "dich" es acusativo y "dir" dativo.

¿Dónde me estoy equivocando?

Gracias por su tiempo.

Buen día.


----------



## Peterdg

"Für" es una preposición que siempre va seguido de un acusativo.


----------



## Markt2099

Ok, así de simple 

Muchas gracias Peterdg!


----------



## Dan2

Was ist denn ein "Schreib"? / ¿Qué estás tratando de decir, Markt?


----------



## kunvla

Markt2099 said:


> Hola:
> 
> Pueden explicarme por qué la oración _Das Schreiben _(o _Der Brief_)_ ist für dich_ lleva "dich" y no "dir"?
> 
> Entiendo que la preposición "für" hace del complemento un caso dativo, y entiendo también que "dich" es acusativo y "dir" dativo.


Es así como lo dice Peter.

Saludos,


----------



## kunvla

Auch kann man _Der Schrieb ist für dich_ sagen.

Siehe *Schrieb* in Duden.

Saludos,


----------

